
Dragonfly, an Open-Source P2P-Based Image and File Distribution System - sytse
https://d7y.io/en-us/
======
BlackLotus89
I can't take software serious that doesn't compare itself to equal contenders.

"We are a P2P-Based file distribution system" here is how we compare to wget.
This looks to me like any other p2p system with extra steps (docker your own
server, docker your client?, docker nginx as well!)

Yeah no thanks if I want to share stuff over p2p I will use a torrent and I
don't trust software that doesn't even acknowledge other products like
retroshare, gnunet or one of the other dozens of solutions
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file-
sharing_app...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file-
sharing_applications)

PS why use docker anyway when your application is written in go?

~~~
sytse
I agree a more prominently placed comparison with other P2P applications would
be helpful.

BTW There is a comparison with Bit-Torrent in the FAQ
[https://github.com/dragonflyoss/Dragonfly/blob/master/FAQ.md...](https://github.com/dragonflyoss/Dragonfly/blob/master/FAQ.md#what-
is-the-difference-between-dragonflys-p2p-algorithm-and-bit-torrentbt)

------
rasengan
"At Alibaba, every month Dragonfly is invoked two billion times and
distributes 3.4PB of data. Dragonfly has become one of the most important
pieces of infrastructure at Alibaba."

For those that are confused, this is a lot more descriptive:

[https://d7y.io/en-us/docs/overview/what_is_dragonfly.html](https://d7y.io/en-
us/docs/overview/what_is_dragonfly.html)

~~~
chokolad
Sounds similar to Uber's Kraken

[https://github.com/uber/kraken](https://github.com/uber/kraken)

~~~
SomaticPirate
One difference is governance. Dragonfly is a CNCF project with open
governance.

------
darren0
Clearly this project isn't presented well as most comments don't seem to
understand that the primary use case of this tool is to use P2P technology to
make "docker pull" more efficient.

------
Jemm
Another website with light grey text on a white background. Come on people
half the world can’t read this low contrast crap.

------
snvzz
Unfortunate name.

There's a large open source project named this way already, and it's an
operating system.

~~~
loosescrews
It is even worse than that. This has connections to both Google (Go, CNCF) and
China (Alibaba). There is already something called Dragonfly in that
intersection:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonfly_(search_engine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonfly_\(search_engine\))

------
eatbitseveryday
Yes, unfortunate naming.

[https://www.dragonflybsd.org](https://www.dragonflybsd.org)

------
kitotik
I can’t tell who the primary user for this may be.

Is it meant to replace traditional CDNs outright?

~~~
mappu
This is more like Facebook's use of Chihaya torrent tracker within Tupperware.

For very large web companies like this, when they push a new app update, the
container needs to be distributed to hundreds of thousands of internal
servers. Using P2P technology is just common sense to reduce load on the
central artefact repository.

------
kapilvt
reminds me of a modern version of twitter's murder project
([https://github.com/lg/murder](https://github.com/lg/murder)), ie Torrent
large file (ala docker) distribution. Dragonfly is also a cncf incubation
project recently, [https://www.cncf.io/blog/2020/04/09/toc-votes-to-move-
dragon...](https://www.cncf.io/blog/2020/04/09/toc-votes-to-move-dragonfly-
into-cncf-incubator/)

------
wyy1995
similar to Uber's Kraken
[https://github.com/uber/kraken](https://github.com/uber/kraken)

which to choose? Which is better?

------
xttblog
Dragonfly very good！

------
shuringai
>p2p

> alibaba group

choose one

